# Stock Search



## surfingman (19 June 2007)

I had to format my PC a few weeks back and lost my favorites  

Previously i searched for stocks with a free search engine that scanned ASX shares by Price and Market Cap.

Does anyone know of such free sites? I mainly need to search by price.


----------



## The Mint Man (19 June 2007)

hey surfy dude,
You had better thank me for this cause as soon as I read your thread I knew that I had seen a similar site posted on here a while back..... anyway I was hell bent on finding it so i did a search of ASF.
20 minutes later heres what I came up with:
http://screener.finance.yahoo.com/stocks.html

If I had of known it was a yahoo site then I probably would have found it much sooner

Cheers


----------



## surfingman (19 June 2007)

Thanks Mint Man,
Good work but yahoo only scans US stocks, I am looking for the same for ASX stocks, I have been using etrade's scan but don't like it.
regards surfy dude


----------

